# Unknown computers connected to my network...?



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hello all,

My computer is located in my basement, with my video game system (Xbox 360) is located on the floor above it.

I use a wireless connection to play the 360 over Live...

I just checked my Wi-Fi Intrusion Detection, and I have several unknown computers connected to my network.

I checked the IP addresses...one address is in my small town, a few about an hour away, and one address is from several states over.

I looked at my Network and Sharing Center...I only have my PC connected to "gateway", which is then connected to the Internet. My file sharing is turned off, and I appear to be operating on a private network.

Should I be concerned about any of this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

"Concerned" is probably not the right word. If you have an open network, and used default names, etc., then it is quite possible for people to get to your files and personal information. They may even obtain partial control over your machine if they are talented. And that is not to mention the use of your bandwidth which may slow your own connection.

This is why Windows, router makers, and I all recommend using wireless protection.


----------



## fgdn17 (Dec 2, 2008)

setup your wireless to use mac filtering and/or security(wep/wpa/etc.) or
both which is what I use...both is better....check your manual if not sure how...

good luck


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> "Concerned" is probably not the right word. If you have an open network, and used default names, etc., then it is quite possible for people to get to your files and personal information. They may even obtain partial control over your machine if they are talented. And that is not to mention the use of your bandwidth which may slow your own connection.
> 
> This is why Windows, router makers, and I all recommend using wireless protection.


I do have PC-cillin Internet Security, but it has expired.

The way I have things, is my network open?

The status of the other computer is "unknown", and I only see them when I search under "detect now" under manual detection using PC-cillin...under my Network and Sharing Center, I only see my computer.

Under "Sharing and Discovery" (Network menu on the computer) all file sharing is turned off, except for "Password protected sharing"...

Thanks.


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

To better explain this, here is an image I found, it is not from my computer:

http://esupport.trendmicro.com/PublishingImages/CONS/2008/EN-1038294/EN-1038294-1.gif

On my computer, I only have my computer---gateway----internet. My I double click on "gateway", I get the message that "file sharing has been turned off. Some network computers and devices may not be visible. Click to change...."


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to your router's web address, and switch on WPA and give it a good long keyword. Then enter the same keyword into your computer. That should shut off those unknown computers from using your network. 

The diagram computer---gateway---internet does not display other computers. It only serves to tell you that you are able to connect to the internet. And your PC-cillin Internet Security only works to protect your computer, it cannot do anything to prevent other computers from connecting to your network. You can only do that on your router's configuration web page.


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

Thank you, but I have two questions:

How do I access my router's web address? I know my IP address, but that's it.

Once I do that, how can I input the same keyword for my computer?

Thank you.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

To find your router's address, open up a command prompt, and type 'ipconfig'. The routers address is labeled 'default gateway'. Just type that ip address into your browser's address bar. 

You will need your router's manual to find out how to enable WPA and put in the passphrase. Go to your router's manufacturer web site and look in the downloads area or your router model's page. There is usually a link to download the manual. 

Once the passphrase is setup in the router, when you connect to it wirelessly, you will automatically be prompted for the WPA passphrase I think.

Also, you must change your router's administrator password.

I would write the above 2 passwords down and keep it safe. Since you don't use these passwords frequently, you will surely forget them.


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

Well, it seems I set-up WEP CONFIGURATION a while ago (I remember having a hard time getting my 360 wireless to connect), and I have some elaborate 10 and 26 character hex keys in place.

Here were my WPA stats:

WPA CONFIGURATION 

WPA Encryption No TKIP No AES 

Group Rekey Interval 0 seconds 

WPA Authentication No Remote (Radius) Yes Local (WPA-PSK) 


I just added a PSK passphrase, and I switched my Security Mode from WEP to WPA...I also changed my admin password.

I'll see what happens from here...thank you again.


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

Last post on this thread, I hope...

I tried the WPA passphrase, but my 360 wireless set-up wouldn't accept it.

I went back to the WEP configuration...my 360 needed to have the varied letter/number passphrase to accept the wireless signal, so I figure anyone else trying to use my wireless connection would have to as well...it was a pain getting my console online again, so I'm guessing that it would be impossible for anyone else to hack my computer without knowing the WEP character hex keys...


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

WEP is easily crackable. Tutorials are abundant on the web, just google for "WEP crack". 

Try not to use WEP and use WPA if possible. You can also get a wired ethernet connector for your XBox 360, so you can avoid use WEP.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How did you find these IP addresses? I can't wrap my brain around how you see a public IP address from another town attached to your router. The chances of several people hacking your WEP code is pretty slim. 

Either you're really unlucky, or you're looking at things wrong.


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

DoubleHelix said:


> How did you find these IP addresses? I can't wrap my brain around how you see a public IP address from another town attached to your router. The chances of several people hacking your WEP code is pretty slim.
> 
> Either you're really unlucky, or you're looking at things wrong.


I have "Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security" that came with my computer.

When I clicked on "Network Security", "Wi Fi Instrusion Detection", and then "Manual detection/Detect Now", that's when I saw the other IP's. From there, I went to a site that tracks IP numbers, and that's how I determined they were from various cities.

Since then, the "Manual Detection" icon has been grayed-out. I checked off a box that read "automatically detect computers connected to your network", so maybe that's why the manual detection no longer works; but when I un-checked it, the Manual Detection icon still no longer works.

All of the other computers were always listed as "unknown" in their status...I could not determine if they were online or not, and none of them had "names".

I should also note that I was never notified that other computers were on the network...I read somewhere else that some people were gettng constant warnings. I found out about the others through my Manual Detection.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear kintaro56,
I keep getting hit by Network Intrusion Attacks everyday and all are blocked by KIS2009. I will show you two snaps,may be useful!


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

I may be repeating myself here, but I noticed two positive things:

Under my "Network and Sharing Center", when I click on "Show me all the files and folders I am sharing", I see "No items matched your search".

Under "Show me all the shared network folders on this computer", I only see my printer.

Unfortunately, under "Tasks", and then "View computers and devices" I see "Network discovery and file sharing are turned off. Network devices and computers are not visible. Click to change..."

I guess that's a good thing, but I would like to see if there is someone else on my network, but I guess that impossible since the option is turned off.


----------



## Ntichrist (Aug 13, 2009)

Check out Wireshark and nmap, these tools will tell you who is on your network and when. Wireshark will let you see all the traffic on your network and nmap will scan for other hosts and find them even if they aren't surfing or whatever at the time. As long as they are associated, nmap will find them. Also use nmap to scan your WAN IP to check if your gaming activities required you to open some ports. Take that dudes advice on mac filtering as this will keep most people out in case your hardware doesn't like WPA. That whole other cities bullsh1* may just be from gaming with other people?


----------

